# Oak and Ash Blanket Box (Finished)



## Adam (28 Nov 2005)

Pictures of completed project added to here.... https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... 440#100440


Rip some ash







Then chop a couple of legs to length... using the mitre sled as I'll trim to exact length later.






All four legs.






Everyone has a preferred method for M+T.






Best bits to the front, worst pieces to the back :lol: 






Proportions don't look right...






Nope...






Marking then moving 1cm a time. Very tedious....






Got it....






Grooves cut, but I need to mortice in the appropriate positions.






Marking the individual mortices to 1 piece.






Clamp everything up






And transfer to all the pieces in 1 go. The top rails are slightly lower than the bottom rails. Makes it look more balanced hopefully.






Yawn, thats 1 of 52.






All had the angles on them. My trusty apron plane working well.






Each ones numbered.






Rather than sand off the P+T marks, I take a couple of cuts with a smoothing plane. Chekout those lovely full length shavings  






Then taking off the sharp corners...






The long rails take several cuts to get them smooth from end to end.






Time to go back indoors. Everythings ready for tomorrow.






Adam


----------



## wizer (28 Nov 2005)

Now come on Adam, you're working far too quickly!

Looks great so far, that 'rat sure makes life less stressful.


----------



## Adam (28 Nov 2005)

Yep. I got another poject in mind. I like to have one in the finishing stages and one in the starting stages to make sure I utilise 100% of my workshop time.

Adam


----------



## Chris Knight (28 Nov 2005)

Adam,
Are you racing Philly for a completed projects record by any chance? :lol:


----------



## Philly (28 Nov 2005)

Chris, I think he's going for the "Most Projects Posted In One Week" award! :lol: 
Good on you Adam!
Philly


----------



## Adam (13 Feb 2006)

Sanding each piece....






Vacuuming off the dust...






Whohoo, i found a use for my GWW freebie! Perfect for getting inside that groove.






First coat on everything... So resorting to pegs to hold them up.






So many mortices - I've switched to a nice big industrial machine - far faster than my little bench jobbie!






Marking a square end to the legs...






Planing them - can't remember why...






More danish oil...






Choosing each piece...






Onto the panels now..






More oil..






and more...






Book matched - they are just 6mm thick.






Out of drying space.....






Next installment coming soon!

Adam


----------



## Anonymous (13 Feb 2006)

Wow Adam, such speed and looking very nice too

A couple of questions:

Did the position of the wall dictate the length of leg (see 2nd photo from top)  

Do you use a tripod for the photos? of the wife? :wink: The reason I ask is that I've been asked for more photos showing me working in them rather than just the proejct (heaven alone knows why :roll: )


----------



## Aragorn (13 Feb 2006)

Hi Adam

Looking very nice!
The bookmatched panels are good.

Can you tell me the reason for chamfering all the tenons please?


----------



## Alf (13 Feb 2006)

For the love of Norm, the guy's a new father and he's still got time for woodwork. Burn the Witch*!! :lol: 



Adam":3n08pnr4 said:


> Planing them - can't remember why...


That's an easy one - because you could. :wink: Very nice and, good grief, an oil finish too. You'm full of surprises... 

Cheers, Alf

*I dunno, can you have male witches? But "wizard" just didn't seem right...


----------



## Adam (13 Feb 2006)

Tony":15w8iuzc said:


> Did the position of the wall dictate the length of leg (see 2nd photo from top)



Fortunately not, had a cm or so to spare 8) 



Tony":15w8iuzc said:


> Do you use a tripod for the photos?



Yes, a dirt cheap one from Jessops. Fortunately the screen on my camera flips round, so I can see whether I'm in shot or not. I make extensive use of the 10 second delay feature.



Aragon":15w8iuzc said:


> Can you tell me the reason for chamfering all the tenons please?



Err, its good practice isn't it? :?: Makes them ease in a little better? Don't really know I'm afraid - I've always done it that way.



ALF":15w8iuzc said:


> Very nice and, good grief, an oil finish too. You'm full of surprises... Whistle



Yep I pushed the boat out on finish and choice of wood once again. No limit to my adventurousness.

Adam


----------



## Aragorn (13 Feb 2006)

Adam":3t4uawbr said:


> Err, its good practice isn't it? :?: Makes them ease in a little better? Don't really know I'm afraid - I've always done it that way.


Oh OK then! Thought perhaps I was missing something.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (13 Feb 2006)

Hi Adam

Well done, it looks excellent.

All the best
Neil



Aragorn":1bj2w684 said:


> Can you tell me the reason for chamfering all the tenons please?



I remember being taught to do that at school. As Adam says it was about making it easier to slide the tenon into the mortice and also, I believe, somewhere for the excess glue to reside.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## StevieB (13 Feb 2006)

Good Stuff Adam! I am also a new father and havent seen the inside of the workshop for the last 3 months :roll: Whats your secret?

Alf - male witch is a Warlock I believe. (Cannot decide if I am sad or intlligent for knowing such trivia :wink: )

Steve.


----------



## Adam (13 Feb 2006)

StevieB":79no603p said:


> Good Stuff Adam! I am also a new father and havent seen the inside of the workshop for the last 3 months :roll: Whats your secret?



Err about 3.5 months to get round to posting the pictures?  

Adam


----------



## gwaithcoed (13 Feb 2006)

Hi adam, wonderful looking job, but you're working far too fast, after reading all about it I shall have to go and lie down in a dark room. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Alan.


----------



## Adam (13 Feb 2006)

Alf":opf8rg5h said:


> Adam":opf8rg5h said:
> 
> 
> > Planing them - can't remember why...
> ...



Remembered, they still had pencil lines on for to indicate where the mortices should be. Once I'd cut the mortices, then I could plan the pencil lines off.

Adam


----------



## dedee (13 Feb 2006)

Nice work as usual Adam. I am always amazed at how you make the most of your limited workshop space. Every time I curse at the size of my shop I think of yours and realise that it is my bad layout that causes me so much grief.



Andy


----------



## Adam (13 Feb 2006)

dedee":353ymj9r said:


> Every time I curse at the size of my shop I think of yours and realise that it is my bad layout that causes me so much grief. Andy



I will admit this is about as big as its practical to make in the current workshop. Its certainly not helped by having a large honey extractor in as well. Lifting the item on and off the table saw is hard work, and its far from ideal, and the time wasted is increased as its even less easy to move about.

Adam


----------



## Alf (13 Feb 2006)

StevieB":1zilxbfk said:


> Alf - male witch is a Warlock I believe. (Cannot decide if I am sad or intlligent for knowing such trivia :wink: )


Okay, is it sad or intelligent to have looked this up? Don't all rush at once... :roll: The, ah, "Witches' League for Public Awareness" ](*,) says no. "Teenwitch.com" aggrees, as does the "Electric Witch" and no doubt the "Cheese Witch", "Witches R Us", "Have Broom Will Travel" and "Wand-ering Witches Inc" (the witches' travel agent of choice). Only some of those are made up, and I haven't checked the others to see if they're _not_. 'scuse me while I have a lie down; the world's too odd for me... :? 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Newbie_Neil (13 Feb 2006)

Alf":34638i9k said:


> Okay, is it sad or intelligent to have looked this up?



OK sad person, do you really want an answer? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Aragorn (13 Feb 2006)

My partner is a witch, so I asked her.
She assures me that a male witch is simply called a witch. Seems like it is a gender unspecific term. Very PC.


----------



## Alf (13 Feb 2006)

Newbie_Neil":1r56j96e said:


> Alf":1r56j96e said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, is it sad or intelligent to have looked this up?
> ...





Alf":1r56j96e said:


> Don't all rush at once...


probably covers it... :lol:


----------



## dedee (14 Feb 2006)

I picked up a hitchhiker once, she said she was a witch. She clicked her fingers and we turned in a lay-by

Andy


----------



## StevieB (14 Feb 2006)

Meh, seems it varies depending on where you look. Dictionary.com says a warlock is a male witch, while the OED says a warlock is a sorcerer or wizard :roll: Meanwhile wikipedia suggests both a male witch who rides a pitchfork rather than a broom or a witch that has been expelled for oath breaking. It also notes that Dumbledore from Harry Potter is chief warlock of the Wizengamot :? 

Can't help thinking we have gone slightly off topic here though, so make your own minds up guys and gals  

Steve.


----------



## Adam (27 Mar 2006)

Ahh finished!

















You can see the contrasting timbers in the lid are also profiled.






Although not very obvious, the front panels either side of the central one are (sort of) bookmatched.






And as it should be - holding some blankets!







Not ideally located for space, but until we move house, it has to be squeezed in here....






Different white balance makes it look completely different.






Some of the panels were made from scrap timber. You can clearly see the glue line. I tried to hide these onthe sides and back, with the "best" matching on the sides. They are 6mm thick.






Adam


----------



## tim (27 Mar 2006)

Adam

It looks great - well done. I don't think that those 'scrap' panels look bad at all.

Bet you are going to stub your toe on it though!

Cheers

Tim


----------



## DaveL (27 Mar 2006)

Adam,

I am with Tim on this, the panels look fine. Useful chest, are you going to make a tray to fit on the runners that you have fitted in the top of it?


----------



## Neomorph (28 Mar 2006)

Lovely work Adam and as previously said the "scrap" panels are fine and have the benefit of giving you the nice feeling of being a recycler. More people should do the same I'm thinking.

I was watching Norm the other day and he was doing a gardeners dry sink out of recovered Cedar. Apparently a lot of logs were lost at the bottom of a river around 100 years ago and a company are finding and raising these logs, drying and cutting them into boards to make available for woodworkers.

Now where's me scuba kit... pipper... sold it!


----------



## Big Jim (28 Mar 2006)

Adam,
That's a very nice job. I love the profile of the top as well. I hope you don't mind me pinching the design. I think Tasmanian Blackwood will make a lovely blanket chest.
Jim


----------



## Chris Knight (28 Mar 2006)

Adam,

It looks lovely, well done indeed.


----------



## Scott (28 Mar 2006)

Very nice Adam! Did you find a stay for the lid?


----------



## Paul Chapman (28 Mar 2006)

Very nice, Adam =D> 

Paul


----------



## dedee (28 Mar 2006)

Adam, gorgeous. Did you use your usual wax on oil to finish?

Andy


----------



## Adam (28 Mar 2006)

Big Jim":3n0p25oo said:
 

> I hope you don't mind me pinching the design.
> Jim



Go for it! 



DaveL":3n0p25oo said:


> Useful chest, are you going to make a tray to fit on the runners that you have fitted in the top of it?



Yes - I've made a square frame already, and made a net to span across from some purple string from the chandlers. Had to look up how to make a net first on google - but as always, someone had some good pictures!



Scott":3n0p25oo said:


> Very nice Adam! Did you find a stay for the lid?



Yes, its winging its way here at this vry moment. The lid is very heavy. It doesn't deflect when I sit on it, so I know its pretty substantial!




dedee":3n0p25oo said:


> Adam, gorgeous. Did you use your usual wax on oil to finish?
> 
> Andy



Of course


----------



## RickCarpenter (28 Mar 2006)

Hello from East Texas, part of the USA's "hurricane central". I noticed Adam working some on his raiser mini-bench. Haven't seen any of those on websites on this side of the water. What can't you do with a bench that narrow (if you also have a regular sized assembly table)? I plan to soon build a complete bench 18" by 6.5 or 7' with a central row of dog holes, two outer rows of holdfast holes, end leg vise, and a Roubo crochet and skirt on one side. The assembly bench will be a torsion box with detachable face vise(s), maybe lower than the bench. -- Rick


----------



## gwaithcoed (28 Mar 2006)

Adam,

What a wonderful blanket box and I love the WIP pics, these tell the real story.   

Cheers Alan


----------



## dedee (29 Mar 2006)

Rick, welcome to the forum.

There are at least 3 of those mini benches on here. As well as Adams both wiZer and Alf have made them

Andy


----------



## Mcluma (29 Mar 2006)

Adam,

As always a nice piece of craftmanship.

Really nice- that will definitely become a famely heirloom :wink: 

McLuma


----------



## Adam (29 Mar 2006)

RickCarpenter":3mwkls6c said:


> I noticed Adam working some on his raiser mini-bench. Rick



See the build here - it has a few dimensions etc as well. You can also see Chris version (which was for carving), in the first picture.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=7193

Adam


----------



## RickCarpenter (29 Mar 2006)

Adam":2eqvpmqd said:


> RickCarpenter":2eqvpmqd said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed Adam working some on his raiser mini-bench. Rick
> ...



Thanks, all are very cool. What intrigued me was seeing y'all's minibenches and Jr. Strasil's narrow bench. You can see his bench at: 
www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=3611

I was just wondering what limitations y'all faced when working only on your narrow minibenches.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Alf (29 Mar 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Rick.



RickCarpenter":ug411mty said:


> I was just wondering what limitations y'all faced when working only on your narrow minibenches.


Well, I think probably width is one... :wink: :lol: Just kidding. Mine is there for when I need to do close-up work, which tends to be smaller parts anyway, so thus far I've not found the width a problem. Length, maybe. Perhaps the biggest problem is clearing enough space on the main bench to put the bloomin' thing in working position.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (30 Mar 2006)

RickCarpenter":15afvpj8 said:


> I was just wondering what limitations y'all faced when working only on your narrow minibenches. Thanks, Rick



As ALF said, due to the tendency to make only smaller items on them, the small size isn't really a problem. I really like mine, its probably used somewhere between 25%, and 50% of the time I'm at the bench, maybe more.

I have come to the conclusion its a great way to do a "practice" run for building a full size workbench, and the addition of a vice extends its capabilities significantly. Things are easier to see (no more leaning over the bench) as things are close to chest height - particularly good when marking things up, and its closer to the lights I have, so that helps as well.

Disadvantage is storing it I guess, when not in use.


Adam

A few pictures in use....


----------



## OPJ (30 Mar 2006)

Well done Adam, looks excellent!  

You seem to work at an incredibley fast pace, yet clearly, you do not _rush_ your work to get it finished in time.

In your first post, I wasn't quite sure what you were looking for with proportions in the side panels. Now the unit is finished, however, it's perfectly clear to me now.


----------

